# اوعى تتجوزى مصرى



## +ماريا+ (12 مارس 2015)

مقال اوعى تتجوزى مصرى 
معرفش مين صاحب المقال 

انتي أكبر من كدة بكتير.. ليه تتجوزي واحد أكبر طموحه إنه هياكل محشي  على الغداء.. ليه تتجوزي واحد مفهومه عن الرياضة لا يتعدى متابعة نتائج  ماتشات كرة القدم.. عادةً بتكون الماتشات المحلية.. ولو هو رياضي أصيل..  ممكن يتابع الماتشات العالمية… ليه تتجوزي واحد شايف الكرش عزوة.. والبنات  لعبة.. ليه تتجوزي واحد شايف نفسه ضحى بنفسه علشان عمل لنفسه كباية شاي..  ليه تتجوزي واحد ماسابش فيلم إلا وعلق على كل بنت فيه.. ليه تتجوزي واحد  درس تضاريس كل بنت قابلها في حياته ولسبب مجهول قرر يتنازل ويعرفك.. ليه  تتجوزي واحد خايف من فكرك… ليه تتجوزي واحد خايف من قوتك… ليه تتجوزي واحد  كل هدفه إنه يكسر ارادتك.. ويدمر طموحك.. ليه تتجوزي واحد مفهومه عن  القوامة إن التفاهم إتجاه واحد.. وطبعاً انتي ديماً المستقبل.. ليه تتجوزي  واحد مش عارف يعني إيه بنت.. مش فاهم احتياجاتها ولا ظروفها.. ليه تتجوزي  واحد شايف إنه مسؤلية الرجل محصورة في إنه يجيب فلوس للبيت.. ده بغض النظر  هل انتي كمان بتشتغلي أو لأ.. ليه تتجوزي واحد مفهومه عن الاطفال انهم وجع  دماغ.. ليه تتجوزي واحد حياته في القهوة وصحابه أهم من أي حاجة وأي حد..  ليه تعملي كدة في نفسك! إذا كان هو لسة مش فاهم يعني إيه مسؤلية… متعمليش  كدة في نفسك وتشيلي مسؤلية طفل عنده فوق ال ٢٥ سنة.. إذا كنت والدته مش  قادرة على رعاية هذا الطفل الكبير جداً… نصيحتي ليكي… متعمليش كدة ف نفسك..  محدش قال انك مفروض تكملي مسيرة والدته! 
خلاصة  الكلام… نحن نعاني في مجتمعنا المصري من مشاكل إجتماعية لا حصر لها..  مفاهيم الزواج والإرتباط لدينا غير موجودة.. وإذا وجدت فإنها مشوهة..  ونتيجة لهذا.. نشأت أجيال لا تعرف معنى الزواج.. ولا مسؤليات الزواج.. ولا  واجبات الزواج.. وإذا كنا فعلاً ننوي أن نعالج المجتمع.. فلنبدأ بأنفسنا..  ونتعلم ما هو الزواج.. ومنها ممكن أن نعرف أي قيم علينا أن نزرعها في  أطفالنا.. لعل وعسى أن ينشأ جيل جديد.. لعله يعرف حقاً.. ما هو الزواج!.

وتسبب  المقال في ردود فعل متباينة، حيث قال أحمد عز تعليقًا على ما جاء  به"التعميم خسرنا كتير"، وقال أخر:"رجعنا لنقطه الأمراض المجتمعية ودي  وليده سنين من انعدام الأخلاق والبعد عن العادات والتقاليد الاوصليه اللي  لسه بتتدرس للاجناس الاخري والي قامت عليها حضارات أنا مش بنكر كل السلبيات  اللي انتوا ذكرتوها ".

وقال حسام محمد:" المشكلة  كمان، إن المصري مكثف مجهوده انه يعدل في المرأة"، وتابع أخر:" على أساس  إنكم لاقين مصريين أساسا طيب بطلوا تدوروا على عرسان تعلقوهم".


منقول مخصوص من الفجر


----------



## grges monir (12 مارس 2015)

الحمد اللة انا بنى سويفى هههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (12 مارس 2015)

بصي بما ان الموضوع اهداء خاص ليا :new6:فا انا بقا هاخد راحتي في الكلام ههههههه 
بصي علشان مكونش بعمم، المقال كلامه صح ، مش كل الرجالة كده ، لكن نسبه كبيرة من الرجالة المصريين كده ، وان كان فيه منهم مضطر بسبب شغل الزوجة انه يساعد في شغل البيت فده مش بيكون عن اقتناع منه ان ده بيته وهو عايش فيه وعادي يعني لو شاف حاجة مش نضيفه ينضفها هو بدل ما يستني الدادة لغاية ما ترجع من الشغل علشان تنضف ، لكن بيكون شايف ان ده وضع مش طبيعي الظروف هي اللي أجبرته عليه 
نسبه كبيرة من مجتمعنا شايفه الجواز بالطريقة اللي في المقال ديه ، ده مشكله متأصلة في تفكيرنا وثقافتنا ، ولو اعترضتي يقولك اصلها قويه ومفترية 
أقولك بقا علي حاجة ،السبب الرئيسي ان رجالة كتير في مصر شايفين الجواز والزوجة كده هما الأمهات المصريات ، أيون الأمهات سبب الجريمة ديه 
بسبب تدليلهم الزايد عن اللزوم لأولادهم الذكور ، لدرجة انه بيبقا شحط30سنه وعايش ضيف شرف في البيت حتي السرير مش بيرتبه وهي بترتبه ورآه ، أصلا بعد ما الولاد كلهم ولاد ولا بنات يوصلو لسن معين الام مش مفروض تعملهم دادة في كل حاجة زي ما كانت بتعمل وهما عيال في المدرسه ، حتي لو لِسَّه عايشين معاها لازم تعودهم يعملو حاجتهم بنفسهم 
بصي الفكرة مش ان انا رافضة ان الزوجة تعمل الاعمال المنزلية ، لا عادي جدا لان ده بيتها وحياتها ، لكن المشكله ان الطرف آلتاني بيبقا عبء عليها ، لانه متعودش انه يعمل الحاجة الناقصة لوحدة كده من غير ما يستني حد يجي يعملها 
الام غير الزوجة ، وده اللي الأمهات المصريات مش قادرين يفهموه ، تلاقيها نفسها يتجوز واحدة تكمل مسيرة التدليل والتعليف  بتاعتها
طيب ده انا لِسَّه سامعه من قريب واحدة بتقول لابنها نفسي اطمن عليك وتتجوز ، علشان تلاقي واحدة تاخد بالها منك من بعدي ، وتغطيك بليل وتعملك الاكل :new6: ديه فكرتها عن الزوجة ، بزمتك ديه واحدة بتكلم شحط كبير ولا عيل صغير؟ يعني افرضي متجوزش،بدل ما إنتي مستينه تجبيله دادة تكمل المسيرة بتاعتك علميه إنتي يعتمد علي نفسه 
مش من النضوج أبدا ان أبقا قاعد في البيت مستني حد يعمل كوباية شاي وانا بيني وبين المطبخ مترين وصحتي كويسة الحمد لله وعندي أيد ورجل 
أحسن راجل تتجوزيه في نظري سواء مصري او غيره هو اللي عاش لوحده فترة 
لسببين ، اولا لانه بعيد شويه عن تاثيرات أمه وأفكارها المتخلفه عن الجواز والزوجة  الكويسة 
ثانيا لانه اعتمد علي نفسه ولما بيلاقي حاجة ناقصة تلقائيا بيقوم يعملها من غير ما يستني حد ولا من غير ما يحس ان ده كده زيادة وان ده تكرم منه 
وعايزة أقولك بلاحظ ان اكتر الرجالة اللي بيكونو كده هما اللي امهاتهم مكانوش بيشتغلو ، علشان كده قولت في موضوع ايريني شغل الست مهم جدا ليها ولأولادها 
انا مش بعيب علي الستات اللي مش بيشتغلو طبعا ، كل الاحترام ليهم 
لكن فيه منهم بسبب قعدتها في البيت بيوصل معاها الامر لتعلق غير طبيعي واعتماد غير طبيعي علي اولادها الذكور بالذات ، وبيطلعو هما كمان متعلقين بيها بشكل غير طبيعي و معتمدين عليها في الكبيرة والصغيرة 
لدرجة انه بيتمني انه يتجوز واحدة زي مامته وده طبعا مش هيحصل لانه مفيش حد زي التاني ولما بيتجوز ويلاقي مراته مختلفة  بيحبط وبيجيب العيب علي مراته انها مش زي والدته ووالدته كمان بتشوف ان مرات ابنها مقصرة في حقة


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 مارس 2015)

ياريت فعلا كل اللي بتفكر زي اللي كاتبة المقال كدة ماتتنازلش وتتجوز واحد مصري ..


----------



## aymonded (13 مارس 2015)

ايوة صح لازم تتجوز هندي بقى
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 مارس 2015)

طلعت براءه يا جرجس 
ههههههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 مارس 2015)

عارفه ياروز كلامك اغلبه صح وخصوصا
 ان اللى عاش لوحده هيعرف 
يعمل كل حاجه حتى كوباية الشاى 
بس غريبه انك قاهريه او بحرويه يعنى
 وبتقولى كده اومال لو جيتى عندنا 
فى الصعيد هتقولى ايه بس 
بس علشان مش نظلم الام المجتمع كله كده 
طيب انا مره بقول لابنى تعالى نلم الغسيل من البلكونه
وهو بيلم معايا فجأه دخل يجرى بقوله
 فى ايه قالى اصل الولاد اللى ماشين فى الشارع 
دول معايا فى المدرسه ولو شافونى هيتريقوا عليا بكره
 وهيفضحونى فى المدرسه كلها 
علشان عارفه رخامت الولاد وقلة ادبهم
 فقولت له عموما براحتك لكنك مش بتعمل حاجه غلط 
فالمجتمع اغلبه  كده يا روز


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 مارس 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> ياريت فعلا كل اللي بتفكر زي اللي كاتبة المقال كدة ماتتنازلش وتتجوز واحد مصري ..



اعتقداستاذ عبد يسوع 
 اللى كاتبه المقال بالفعل متجوزه مصرى :t33:


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 مارس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> ايوة صح لازم تتجوز هندي بقى
> ​



لو ماركه كويسه يبقى ياريت 
بس على ضمانتك استاذ ايمن 
وياريت يكون معاه كتالوج :smile01


----------



## اني بل (13 مارس 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> لو ماركه كويسه يبقى ياريت
> بس على ضمانتك استاذ ايمن
> وياريت يكون معاه كتالوج :smile01



انا اعرف رجل هندي وامرأته هو يعاملها معاملة رائعة وهما مميزين بعلاقتهم بس المشكلة انهم ماعندهم اولاد لكن نيراج متفهم الوضع وبيعامل كاجال معاملة طيبة ومش بحسسها انو في نقص 
هههههههه ذكرتوني فيهم على كل دايمااا بتذكرهم هههههههه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 مارس 2015)

اتفق معك فى كل ما ذكر فى الموضوع
يبقى حتفضلى بدون زواج
اختارى ما بين الزواج من مصرى او تبقى عانس


----------



## اني بل (13 مارس 2015)

خلص بطلنا نتزوج ههههههههه
مواضيعك حلوة وهادفة يا حبيبة قلبي 
ربنا يبارك كل مجهود بتعمليه لخدمة ربنا 
ربنا يبارك فيكِ


----------



## aymonded (13 مارس 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> لو ماركه كويسه يبقى ياريت
> بس على ضمانتك استاذ ايمن
> وياريت يكون معاه كتالوج :smile01



بالشكل ده هانغير ونقلبه صيني بالكتالوج
والضمان سنة وربع
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 مارس 2015)

انا عايزة افهم مين اللي كتب المقال ده:ranting:

*طيب هو الزوج المصري يبقا مصري
الا وكرشه مدلدل قدامه متريين ؟:love34:
ولا يبقا مصري 
الا وهو قاعد ببنطلون البيجامه الكستور عالفنله المحملات
وفي ايده نص بطيخه بيلهط فيها ؟
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




مهما روحتي ولا جيتي مش هتلاقي زي  الزوج المصري
ونحن نختلف عن الاخرون
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 مارس 2015)

*لا يا جماحة 

المصرى مافيش زيه 

شوفوا كدة : يسافر برة عند بنات الأصفر 

بيتعاركوا عليه :love34:

أيوة بجد :blush2:

*​


----------



## كليماندوس (13 مارس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا يا جماحة
> 
> المصرى مافيش زيه
> 
> ...


فيه شباب كتير بالمنتدى - لا يقرئوا الموضوع و البلد تفضى من الشباب و الصين تزدهر بشبابنا + شبابهم و شاباتهم و نرجع نستورد منهم " بشروطهم و الخامةو الجودة علاوة على الاسعار " ...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 مارس 2015)

كليماندوس قال:


> فيه شباب كتير بالمنتدى - لا يقرئوا الموضوع و البلد تفضى من الشباب و الصين تزدهر بشبابنا + شبابهم و شاباتهم و نرجع نستورد منهم " بشروطهم و الخامةو الجودة علاوة على الاسعار " ...



*يا سيدى يروحوا يتجوزوا بنات الأصفر 

و إحنا برضوا نتجوزوا الرجل الأخضر :blush2:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 مارس 2015)




----------



## كليماندوس (13 مارس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا سيدى يروحوا يتجوزوا بنات الأصفر
> 
> و إحنا برضوا نتجوزوا الرجل الأخضر :blush2:​*


و بكده يبقى من الاصفر الى الاخضر يا قمحى لا تزعل - و اهو كلو من الاستيراد و التصـ " فير " :new4:
و نعدل الكفة  - معقول برضو :spor24:


----------



## aymonded (13 مارس 2015)

[YOUTUBE]HjQPxvPZ2sQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 مارس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]فيه مثل مصرى عميييييييق جداً بيقول :*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أبنك على ماتربيه ...وجوزك على ما تعوديه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 مارس 2015)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اتفق معك فى كل ما ذكر فى الموضوع
> يبقى حتفضلى بدون زواج
> اختارى ما بين الزواج من مصرى او تبقى عانس



صدقنى استاذى اكيد متجوزه
 ومن مصرى اصيل علشان تقول الكلام ده 
بس هى بتحب تنصح اللى لسه متجوزوش


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 مارس 2015)

اني بل قال:


> خلص بطلنا نتزوج ههههههههه
> مواضيعك حلوة وهادفة يا حبيبة قلبي
> ربنا يبارك كل مجهود بتعمليه لخدمة ربنا
> ربنا يبارك فيكِ




وبعدين يا انى هتسيبى بتوع سوريا ولبنان
 وتتجوزى مصرى :flowers:
مواضيعى حلوه ممكن لكن هادفه دى اشك:t33:


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 مارس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> بالشكل ده هانغير ونقلبه صيني بالكتالوج
> والضمان سنة وربع
> ​



صينى لا مش حلو الصينى طيب فى يابانى 
وزود الضمان شويه


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 مارس 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا عايزة افهم مين اللي كتب المقال ده:ranting:
> 
> *طيب هو الزوج المصري يبقا مصري
> الا وكرشه مدلدل قدامه متريين ؟:love34:
> ...



ههههههههه
بتجيبى الكلام ده منين 
بس تصدقى المصرى فعلا عزوه بكرشه ده 
بس معاكى نحن نختلف عن اى حد تانى


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 مارس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا يا جماحة
> 
> المصرى مافيش زيه
> 
> ...



ههههههههههه
مين غير خناق يا ايرو يتفضلوا


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 مارس 2015)

كليماندوس قال:


> فيه شباب كتير بالمنتدى - لا يقرئوا الموضوع و البلد تفضى من الشباب و الصين تزدهر بشبابنا + شبابهم و شاباتهم و نرجع نستورد منهم " بشروطهم و الخامةو الجودة علاوة على الاسعار " ...



هو الصين داخله فى كل حاجه كده حتى فى الجواز 
بس سمعنا خبر حلو الصين  تحذر رعاياها من الذهاب لمصر 
يارب علشان يرحمونا بقى شويه كل حاجه بيبعوها 
وبيتكلموا عربى حلو ويقولك ممكن نقسطلك 
ايه ده قرود ولاد الايه دول


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 مارس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فيه مثل مصرى عميييييييق جداً بيقول :*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أبنك على ماتربيه ...وجوزك على ما تعوديه *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ [/FONT]



يعنى نعمل الاتنين نربى ونعود:t33:
بس عايزه اقولك على حاجه فى رجاله ولا بينفع معاهم اى حاجه وفى ستات برضه كده حافظين مش فاهمين 
فمش هينفع معاهم لاتعود ولا اى حاجه[/FONT]


----------



## احمد العابر (13 مارس 2015)

" ان لم يبن الرب البيت فباطلاً يتعب البناءون .." 

مفهوم الزواج في الدين المسيحي هو سنة مقدسة من الله تعالى. 
هو رباط روحي يرتبط فيه رجل واحد وإمرأة واحدة، ويعرف هذا الرباط بالزواج، الذي يتساوى فيه كل من المرأة والرجل فيكون كل منهما مساويا ومكملا للاخر وذلك بحسب شريعة الله القائلة: 
"لذلك يترك الرجل اباه وأمه ويلتصق بإمرأته ويكونا جسدا واحدا". (تكوين 24:2)
فوصية الله تقول عندما يتزوج رجل بإمرأة فانهما 
"ليسا في ما بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد" (متى 6:19)
ان رباط الزواج يجب أن يدوم بين الرجل والمرأة في محبة الله ومخافته، إذ ينبغي على الرجل أن لا ينظر إلى زوجته بأنها أدنى منه مرتبة أو أنها عبدة للمتعة الجسدية والخدمة المنزلية، فهي نصفه الاخر الذي يكمله وواجب عليه أن يحافظ على هذا النصف محافظة تامة كما يحافظ على نفسه ويحبه كما يحب نفسه تماما. كما ينبغي على المرأة أن تحافظ على زوجها كما تحافظ على نفسها تحبه وتحترمه وتحافظ على قدسية الزواج وعليها أن تنتظر اليه كنصفها الاخر المكمل لها وكحصن لها يدافع عنها ويصونها لانه كما أن المسيح هو رأس الكنيسة فكذلك الرجل هو رأس المرأة فعلى كل من الرجل والمرأة أن يحب شريكه كنفسه والمفروض أن يدوم هذا الرباط الزوجي رباط مقدس حتى الموت لان ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان (متى 6:19) 
هذا هو مفهوم الزواج في الدين المسيحي.


الرب يبارك حياتكم ويستخدمكم لمجد اسمه القدوس


----------



## aymonded (14 مارس 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> صينى لا مش حلو الصينى طيب فى يابانى
> وزود الضمان شويه



فيه بلغاري لو ينفع، بس من غير ضمان 
والصلاحية نابين وسنة
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مارس 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> يعنى نعمل الاتنين نربى ونعود:t33:
> بس عايزه اقولك على حاجه فى رجاله ولا بينفع معاهم اى حاجه وفى ستات برضه كده حافظين مش فاهمين
> فمش هينفع معاهم لاتعود ولا اى حاجه


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ مش كدة ...المقصود بـ ( جوزك على ما تعوديه ) مش تخلقى له عادات جديدة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأ ...ممكن يكون من الرجالة اللى بجاعورة ..ع الفاضى والمليان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنتى بتسبيه يجعر براحته دة (تعود ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ممكن يكون من النوع اللى بيقضى وقت فراغه برة البيت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنتى ما بتعلقيش أو بتعترضى... دة (تعود ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنتى كمان ممكن تكونى من النوع اللى لو طلب كباية شاى مثلا بتسيبى كل اللى فى أيدك وتعمليها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة ( تعود ) وهكذا ......علشان كدة باقولك المثل عمييييق [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## وردة من ذهب (14 مارس 2015)

*هههه هاد واحد اناني وما بيحب الا نفسه  ..
انا لوو بدالكن ما بتزوج بنوب بضل عانس احسن من اني اتزوج واحد ما عندوو ضمير وما يحس بالمرأة بنووب كرامتي فوئ كل شي 
 هيي البنت بتتزوج لحتى تكون خدامه عند زوجها تعالي تعالي رووحي رووحي  !! .. لازم يكون في تعاون بين الزوجين وموو غلط لو طبخ او رتب البيت او ساعد زوجته .. او عمل كاسه شاي او فنجان قهوة او او او ..
يعني ادا كانت المرأه تعبانه او مريضة حلوو انه الزوج يساعدها 
والمرأة مستحيل تنسى هاد المعرووف وبالعكس بتصير هيي لوحدها تعمل كل شي من دوون ما يحكييلها اعملي واعملي .. 
لانه هون بتعرف ئديش زوجها بيحبها ومهتم فييها وما بيحب يتعبها ووو ..
الحياة الزوجيه لازم تكون حياة مشتركة بين الزوجين بكل شي ..
ومو عيب انه يساعد زوجته .. بالعكس كل الاحترام لهدا الرجل
ومتل ما ئال الاخ ..
ابنك على ما تربيه وزوجك على ما تعوديه ...


*


----------



## ontarian (14 مارس 2015)

اخيراً الناس ابتدت تفكر.....إياكي تتجوزي "راجل" مصري...دي مفروغ منها فمش هاقعد اعلق كتير عليها....إياكي تعملي ف نفسك كده وتتجوزي راجل مصري....هتبقى غلطة عمرك

المشكلة ان حتى المصرية أصلاً ماتنفعش معايا...انا مش عايز دادة...انا عايز شريكة....واحدة مستعدة تشيل مسئولية معايا مش يمين يمين شمال شمال....المصريات submissive جداً وانا صرفت نظر عنهم كلهم...ومدروشين وحاجة متعبة...الدين لاحس دماغهم ده غير جهلهم وعدم معرفتهم بالسياسة (المصريين عموماً...يا سيساوية يا مرساوية)...ده غير تدخل الأهل

يعني واحد صاحبي عايش بره أصلاً وبيحاول يرتبط بواحدة بس ابوها لاسع وازاي وازاي بنتي تبعد عني....طب خليها جنبك بقى لحد ما مصر تبقى اد الدنيا

اه نرجع لموضوعنا....الحمد لله انا عايش لوحدي بقالي سنين...لكن لأني خلاص مش محتاج حد أصلاً فمش هاتنازل عشان مجرد اتجوز وخلاص


أما الأولاد....فيه 7 مليار ف الكوكب، ومفيش حتى مياة تكفي الناس دي كلها....بطلوا خلفة اعملوا معروف!


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 مارس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> فيه بلغاري لو ينفع، بس من غير ضمان
> والصلاحية نابين وسنة
> ​



هههههههه
ده نوع جديد بقى 
بس يقلق علشان مفيش ضمان 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 مارس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لأ مش كدة ...المقصود بـ ( جوزك على ما تعوديه ) مش تخلقى له عادات جديدة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأ ...ممكن يكون من الرجالة اللى بجاعورة ..ع الفاضى والمليان*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنتى بتسبيه يجعر براحته دة (تعود ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ممكن يكون من النوع اللى بيقضى وقت فراغه برة البيت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنتى ما بتعلقيش أو بتعترضى... دة (تعود ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنتى كمان ممكن تكونى من النوع اللى لو طلب كباية شاى مثلا بتسيبى كل اللى فى أيدك وتعمليها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة ( تعود ) وهكذا ......علشان كدة باقولك المثل عمييييق [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



يبقى بجد عميق استاذى
بس اعتقد الراجل المصرى 
من غير كرش وجعوره ميبقاش مصرى :smile02

بس دى مشكله طبعا 
ومش هتنفع تتحل غير من الاول 
مش بعد ما يتعود وياخد على كده 
ناخد موقف وهيبقى موقفى مالوش لازمه 
ربنا يبعد عن كل البيوت المشاكل[/FONT]


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 مارس 2015)

وردة من ذهب قال:


> *هههه هاد واحد اناني وما بيحب الا نفسه  ..
> انا لوو بدالكن ما بتزوج بنوب بضل عانس احسن من اني اتزوج واحد ما عندوو ضمير وما يحس بالمرأة بنووب كرامتي فوئ كل شي
> هيي البنت بتتزوج لحتى تكون خدامه عند زوجها تعالي تعالي رووحي رووحي  !! .. لازم يكون في تعاون بين الزوجين وموو غلط لو طبخ او رتب البيت او ساعد زوجته .. او عمل كاسه شاي او فنجان قهوة او او او ..
> يعني ادا كانت المرأه تعبانه او مريضة حلوو انه الزوج يساعدها
> ...



 على فكره يا ورده الراجل العربى بصفه عامه  متعود على كده يعنى مش المصرى بس  المصرى بالرغم فيه كل ده  لكنه طيب وقلبه ابيض وحنين  ويجى منه على فكره   ويارب يكرمك بواحد مصرى


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 مارس 2015)

ontarian قال:


> اخيراً الناس ابتدت تفكر.....إياكي تتجوزي "راجل" مصري...دي مفروغ منها فمش هاقعد اعلق كتير عليها....إياكي تعملي ف نفسك كده وتتجوزي راجل مصري....هتبقى غلطة عمرك
> 
> المشكلة ان حتى المصرية أصلاً ماتنفعش معايا...انا مش عايز دادة...انا عايز شريكة....واحدة مستعدة تشيل مسئولية معايا مش يمين يمين شمال شمال....المصريات submissive جداً وانا صرفت نظر عنهم كلهم...ومدروشين وحاجة متعبة...الدين لاحس دماغهم ده غير جهلهم وعدم معرفتهم بالسياسة (المصريين عموماً...يا سيساوية يا مرساوية)...ده غير تدخل الأهل
> 
> ...




انت متأكد انك مصرى 
لا لا لا هو فى زى البنت المصريه داده ايه بس
دى شريكه فى مرضك فى فقرك (يعنى نقص مالك )
هتلاقيها واقفه معاك بمليون راجل 
هو فى زى الست المصريه وجدعنة الست المصريه 
ربنا يكرمك بواحده مصريه اصيله


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 مارس 2015)

احمد العابر قال:


> " ان لم يبن الرب البيت فباطلاً يتعب البناءون .."
> 
> مفهوم الزواج في الدين المسيحي هو سنة مقدسة من الله تعالى.
> هو رباط روحي يرتبط فيه رجل واحد وإمرأة واحدة، ويعرف هذا الرباط بالزواج، الذي يتساوى فيه كل من المرأة والرجل فيكون كل منهما مساويا ومكملا للاخر وذلك بحسب شريعة الله القائلة:
> ...



انا متفقه معاك احمد فى كل اللى قولته 
هو سر مقدس ومفيش حد احسن من حد 
كلنا شركاء فى السر المقدس ده 
وكلنا مسؤلين امام ربنا على تربية اولادنا وعلى بيتنا


----------



## ontarian (15 مارس 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> انت متأكد انك مصرى
> لا لا لا هو فى زى البنت المصريه داده ايه بس
> دى شريكه فى مرضك فى فقرك (يعنى نقص مالك )
> هتلاقيها واقفه معاك بمليون راجل
> ...



للأسف، مصري بالجينات واللعنة الخضراء (= الجنسية، الباسبور) لكن ثقافياً وأخلاقياً وتفكيراً ماعتقدش اني مصري خالص واعتقد إني إلى حد كبير مقرر إني أفضل لي اموت لوحدي عن اني اتجوز مصرية او ع الاقل واحدة بالتفكير المصري المعتاد

اللي بتوصفيها دي أمي...أو أختي....لكن انا عايز واحدة لها إرادة مستقلة، تصححني لما أكون غلط وتعرف تنكشني....لما اكلمها ف حاجة تكون ذكية ومتابعة معايا مش كل تفكيرها ف العيال والغسيل والطبخ


----------



## +ماريا+ (15 مارس 2015)

هو انت خطبت قبل كده مصريه 
على فكره يمكن اللى بتقول عليه
 ده كان زمان احنا اتغيرنا خالص حاليا 
ومش كلنا زى بعض هتلاقى الطيبه والهبله 
والشريره والقائده والمنقاده 
بس انت دور كويس 
فى شباب بيتجوزا من بره
وبيطلقوا ويرجعوا يتجوزوا من مصر 
ودول شباب كتير فى شرم والغردقه واسوان 
ومش عايزه اقولك يارب تتجوز مش مصريه
 علشان تعرف قيمة بنات بلدك 
ربنا يوفقك ويهديك على مصر


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 مارس 2015)

ontarian قال:


> اخيراً الناس ابتدت تفكر.....إياكي تتجوزي "راجل" مصري...دي مفروغ منها فمش هاقعد اعلق كتير عليها....إياكي تعملي ف نفسك كده وتتجوزي راجل مصري....هتبقى غلطة عمرك
> 
> المشكلة ان حتى المصرية أصلاً ماتنفعش معايا...انا مش عايز دادة...انا عايز شريكة....واحدة مستعدة تشيل مسئولية معايا مش يمين يمين شمال شمال....المصريات submissive جداً وانا صرفت نظر عنهم كلهم...ومدروشين وحاجة متعبة...الدين لاحس دماغهم ده غير جهلهم وعدم معرفتهم بالسياسة (المصريين عموماً...يا سيساوية يا مرساوية)...ده غير تدخل الأهل
> 
> ...



*جاى تهزأنا جنابك ؟؟​*


----------



## وردة من ذهب (15 مارس 2015)

*


ontarian قال:



			اخيراً الناس ابتدت تفكر.....إياكي تتجوزي "راجل" مصري...دي مفروغ منها فمش هاقعد اعلق كتير عليها....إياكي تعملي ف نفسك كده وتتجوزي راجل مصري....هتبقى غلطة عمرك

المشكلة ان حتى المصرية أصلاً ماتنفعش معايا...انا مش عايز دادة...انا عايز شريكة....واحدة مستعدة تشيل مسئولية معايا مش يمين يمين شمال شمال....المصريات submissive جداً وانا صرفت نظر عنهم كلهم...ومدروشين وحاجة متعبة...الدين لاحس دماغهم ده غير جهلهم وعدم معرفتهم بالسياسة (المصريين عموماً...يا سيساوية يا مرساوية)...ده غير تدخل الأهل

يعني واحد صاحبي عايش بره أصلاً وبيحاول يرتبط بواحدة بس ابوها لاسع وازاي وازاي بنتي تبعد عني....طب خليها جنبك بقى لحد ما مصر تبقى اد الدنيا

اه نرجع لموضوعنا....الحمد لله انا عايش لوحدي بقالي سنين...لكن لأني خلاص مش محتاج حد أصلاً فمش هاتنازل عشان مجرد اتجوز وخلاص


أما الأولاد....فيه 7 مليار ف الكوكب، ومفيش حتى مياة تكفي الناس دي كلها....بطلوا خلفة اعملوا معروف!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




 حابه اعلئ على كلامك اخي وبتمنى انك تتئبل كلامي من اخت لاخ ..
لك اخي من خلال كلامك واضح جدا انك مرييت بتجربه زواج فاشله وكان السبب اهمال الزوجه لزوجها .
وهاد شي أثر علييك نفسيا وعئلييا وكرهت جنس حواء خصوصا بنات بلدك بسببها ..
المشكله بالشب ادا خانته شريكه حياته بيفكر كل البنات خائنات وبيبطل يثق بحدا وبيصير شكاك ..
او ادا ئصرت معوو بيفكر كل البنات متلها ..
وكذلك المرأة ..
لهييك ما بنئدر نحكم على شخص بسبب تجربه مرينا بها .. من دون ما نعرفوو ووو...
لهيك اخي بعمرك ما تحكم على بنات الناس من خلال تجربتك مع بنت .. واللي ما فيه خير لبنات بلده ما فيه خير لبنات بلد آخر ..
ومو غلط انها المرأة تهتم لبييتها واولادها وزوجها ومحافظة على بيتها وسمعتها واخلائها العالييه بالعكس هاي المرأة مثالييه والكل بيتمنى انه يتزوج امرأة بهاد الصفات ..وبالتفاهم بينحل كل شي يعني فهمها احكيلها شو بتحب وشو بتكره ووو .. صارحها بكل شي ..
المرأة بتحب انه الزوج يصارحها بكل شي ..لحتى تعرف ادا كان الزوج راضي عنها او لا وبالتفاهم بينحل كل شي ..
وانتا متل ما بتحب تهتم المرأة فيك كذلك المرأة بتحب انه زوجها يهتم فيها .. يضحك ويبتسم بوجها مو يعصب ويصرخ بوجها.
يحكيلها كلام حلوو .. يتغازل فيها ..
يطلعها مشوار .. يآخدها على المطعم او يجيب آكل جاهز مو كل يوم طبيخ ..
ما يحرمها من امها ..يساعدها بشغل البيت مو غلط بالعكس بتحترمك اكتر خصوصا ادا كانت مريضة ..
اهتم فييها وحسسها انها ملكة على كل النساء وما تكون عينك هون وهون خليي عيينك بس علييها ..
حسسها انك بتغار عليها ومهتم فيها وما بتحب غيرها  ...
ونصيحة مني بعمرك لا تئارن بنات بلدك ببنات الغرب وما رح تعرف ئيمتهم الا تتجرب غيرهن على الائل بنات بلدك بيحافظن على زواجهن مو متل بنات الغرب عندهن الطلاق سهل .. يعني بمجرد غلطة بتتركك وبترميييك ...
فكر شوي ئبل وبتعرف انك غلطان اخي ...
*


----------



## Desert Rose (16 مارس 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> عارفه ياروز كلامك اغلبه صح وخصوصا
> ان اللى عاش لوحده هيعرف
> يعمل كل حاجه حتى كوباية الشاى
> بس غريبه انك قاهريه او بحرويه يعنى
> ...



أهو اللي إنتي قولتيه ده اقرب مثال للي انا قولته ، إنتي بتحاولي تعلمي ابنك يساعدك ويكون عضو مشارك في البيت ، بس الأمهات التانيين مش مساعدينك وهمها اللي مخليين اولادهم يتريقو علي ابنك لو شافوه بيساعدك 

حاجة تانيه ياجماعه ، اللي عايز يتجوز أجنبية ولا مصريه ولا اللي عايزة تتجوز اجنبي ولا سوداني ، كل واحد حر ، مش مهم الجنسية ، المهم الفكر والعقلية ، فيه مصريين انا قابلتهم متحررين جدا من التخلف اللي مالي الثقافة بتاعتنا ، وفيه ناس تانيه لسه محتاجة مليار سنه علشان توصل لدرجة حمار :99: والبنات نفس الحكايه ما هما نتاج نفس الثقافة الذكورية 
بس فيه كلام دائماً بيتقال عن الأجنبية فيه كميه ظلم في حقهم ، عن انهم مش اوفياء مثلا او ان الطلاق ده بيحصل كل يوم عادي 
يا جماعه الكلام ده بتاع أفلام ، طبعا الكلام ده بيحصل وعايزة اقولكم انه بيحصل في مجتمعنا بس مش بشكل واضح ناس كتير جدا مجبرين انهم يعيشو تحت سقف واحد والست مستحمله القرف كله بس علشان مجتمعنا مش بيحترم الطلاق لكن هما فعليا مطلقين ، وعلي فكرة ناس مصريين كتير جدا شوفتهم اول مايجو الغربه هما سنتين ولا سنه وتلاقيهم مطلقين ، والنَّاس تقول الغربه اثرت فيهم وده مش صحيح هما بس مكانوش لاقيين الفرصة في مصر ولاقوها بره و بالأخص الست في مصر ممكن تستحمل حاجات كتير زي شخط ونطر وعدم مساعده في البيت علي أساس ان كل الناس كده اول ما تطلع بره مصر وتعرف ان ليها حقوق بتتمرد ، الراجل مبيستحملش  ده لانه مش متعود عليه ، هوب يحصل الطلاق 
الأجنبيات فيه منهم ناس رائعين جدا واكتر حاجة يكرهوها الخيانه وتوقف جنب جوزها وأولادها وجدعه جدا  ، وفيه ناس منهم زي الزفت زي اي شعب في العالم ، لكن الميزة اللي فيهم مش عندنا انهم مش متأثرين بافكار اكل عليها الدهر وشرب 

احنا اصلنا عندنا شويه أفكار محتاجة تتغير عن الجواز وعن تحمل الست وعلشان كده بنشوف ان الأجنبية مش بتستحمل زي المصرية ، أساسا وضع احتمال الشخط والنطر وقله الأدب ده هو اللي وضع مش طبيعي وعدم احتماله والتمرد عليه هو اللي طبيعي ، احنا بقا قلبنا الايه ، واحدة ست كبيرة لِسَّه بتقولي انا كنت عايزة اجوز ابني واحدة مصريه علشان المصريات هما اللي هيستحملو العصبيه بتاعت الرجالة بتاعتنا ، قولتها ياطنط ما فيش واحدة مفروض تستحمل أصلا ، لا اجنبية ولا مريخية ، وانتي معلش يعني بدل ما تدوري لابنك علي واحدة تستحمل قرفه ، علميه إنتي ازاي يتعامل مع واحدة ست وإزاي يتحكم في أعصابه 
شوفتي احنا عاكسين كل حاجة ازاي ؟ 
طبعا اي إنسان بيتعصب و بيخرج عن شعوره في أوقات الاحباط والتعب ده طبيعي ، لكن اللي مش طبيعي ان ده يكون اُسلوب حياة ، وكمان مش عايز يغيره


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 مارس 2015)

فى حاجات كتير عايزه تتغير روز 
واعرف ستات مصريات عندنا فى الصعيد
 هما اللى ماسكين البيت مش الراجل (بيت عيله)
وهى القائد وكله بيمشى وراها ومحدش يقدر يكسر لها كلمه 
لا جوزها ولا اولادها 
بس دول الستات الكبار فى السن لكن متقدرش شابه تعمل كده 

الجوزات الاجنبيه فيهم كتير ناجحين وحياتهم جميله واولادهم مصريين
بس هما عندهم الصراحه فى كل حاجه يقولوا الحق ومش بيتكسفوا
وصدقينى فيهم اللى اتعدوا مننا وبقيوا شبهنا اوى الاسلوب بس لكن لسه محتفظين بخضار العنين والشعر الاصفر  ههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (17 مارس 2015)

بصراحة مقرتش كل المشاركات لكن قريت المقال وبشوف يا ماريا انه الست اللى كاتبة المقالة قوية ومفترية وبتجنى على الرجالة وجاية عليهم اوى جدا خالص
ايه ده هو يعنى الراجل المصرى ده مفيهووش ميزة ميزة واحدة بس دى جابت كل سيئاته وتخيلاتها السيئة عن كل الرجال وحطتها فى الراجل المصرى 
وطبعا انا بفترض انها ست لانه استحاله راجل هيكتب عن كل الرجال بالشكل المسىء ده

بصراحة انا مش مع المقال ده خالص مالص بالص بتاتا  لانه لو كان الرجل فيه عيوب  فعيوبه دى  بسبب انه الست كونت جزء كبير منها متنسوش انه  الست دى قبل متكون زوجه فهى ام واخت كبيرة ومعلمه احيانا الحياة ونمطها بيشكل عيوبنا وميزتنا  نمط الحياة بعاداتنا وتقاليدنا و اللى ورثناه عن اهالينا واجددنا كل ده له دور كبير واساسى فى تكوين شخصية الراجل الشرقى  عموما مش المصرى تحديدا 

كمان علشان نعرف مدى نصاع الابيض لازم نحطه جانب الالوان الاخرى  يعنى لو جبنا  ميزات وعيوب الراجل المصرى بجد مش كلام هجس وخلاص  يقولك محشى وكرشه وكلام كده مبالغ فيه واوفر اوفر يعنى لو قارنا الرجل المصرى  بالرجل الغربى هنلاقى كل واحد منهم له ميزة وله عيب  محدش كامل ومحدش كمان كله وحش  انا ضدد التجنى على الراجل المصرى بالشكل ده ومش كل الرجال المصريين همهم على بطونهم ومش كلهم تافهين بالشكل ده


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 مارس 2015)

على فكره انا مش مقتنعه بالمقال بس نزلته 
مخصوص علشان روز كنا فى نقاش 
وتقريبا ده كان رأيها بس طبعا هى مش عممت
 لكن دى عممت كل رجالة مصر بدون استثناء فقولتلها قريت
مقال شبه رأيك ونزلته وهو ده المقال


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مارس 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> فى حاجات كتير عايزه تتغير روز
> واعرف ستات مصريات عندنا فى الصعيد
> هما اللى ماسكين البيت مش الراجل (بيت عيله)
> وهى القائد وكله بيمشى وراها ومحدش يقدر يكسر لها كلمه
> ...



أنا معرفش الصعيد اوي يمكن روحته مرة او اتنين بالكتير ، متهيألي الأوضاع عندكم اصعب ، واللي انا حسيته كمان ان البلد بتبقا صغيرة فكل الناس عارفه بعضها ، يعني لو كحيتي في البيت اخر الشارع يعرف ويمكن الشارع اللي جنبكم كمان ، وده بيخلي الناس كلها ماشيه علي التقاليد والسلام خوفا من كلام الناس


----------



## +ماريا+ (18 مارس 2015)

لا يبقى بقالك فتره مش روحتى الصعيد فعلا 
يمكن ده فعلا فى القرى او الاماكن الشعبيه 
لكن عندنا عادى  كل واحد فى حاله
 بس فى ترابط اسرى قوى
علشان كده كلام الناس مهم 
 لانه مش بتسئ لنفسك لا لعيلتك كلها


----------



## ontarian (4 أبريل 2015)

وردة من ذهب قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




واضح جداً اني اتجوزت قبل كده ازاي؟ 

انا ماكملتش اكتر من شهر مع أي واحدة    ماوصلتش لخطوبة حتى 

ملحوظة: انا عقدت العزم تماماً على الزواج من غربية، لو صادف وقابلت واحدة تتفق مع شخصيتي

وما فائدة من لن تطلب الطلاق ان كانت ستكون حياة رتيبة في جميع الأحوال؟

وأيضاً ماذا لو قررت ألا أنجب؟


----------

